# Kennels in Edinburgh?



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Hi,

We will be visiting Edinburgh in early February for the Scotland v England RBS 6 Nations match and are trying to decide whether or not to bring our two dogs with us.

Rather than leave them behind for the duration of our trip, one option is to kennel the dogs in Edinburgh on the day of the match.

If any of you have knowledge/experience of kennels in the Edinburgh area we'd love to hear from you.

We will be staying at the Edinburgh CC site on Marine Drive (EH4 5EN).

Ian


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

We used to place our previous 2 collies here when heading away on our winter holidays without the van, they provide an excellent service.

They are however a good bit out of Edinburgh

http://www.thespinneydogboardingkennels.co.uk/

Have you thought about a dog sitter, a lady who walks numerous dogs in the park I walk mine takes dogs for the day and if required longer, she might be able to pick your dog up and deliver him/her back, this might be a better option than kennels.

The only place that I know of, and I live in the city centre that kennels dogs would be the Edinburgh Cat and Dog Home which is basically the council dog rescue, which is a little grim, feel sad for them all everytime I pass.

If you need contact details for dog walker give me a shout ;-0


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Thanks For the info Stewart. Yes, the Spinney does look to be a bit out of town.

We're in two minds what to do but will probably leave them in our local kennels.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

l know some folks from Edinburgh l will ask them if you want let you know in couple days


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> l know some folks from Edinburgh l will ask them if you want let you know in couple days


That'd be great thanks.

Ian


----------

